# for tex



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

did you ever mount that club buck you took a few years ago. post a pic please 

would like to see how it turned out


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

It is still laying around in his shop doing nothing, just like him. :mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

lol


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> did you ever mount that club buck you took a few years ago. post a pic please
> 
> would like to see how it turned out


This one...










Nope, not yet. I'm saving him for a competition but I need to learn how to do an open mouth buck first. He had his nose half way up a does butt when I shot him so I want to do a cool rut pose. I'll post it up when I get it done... If I ever get it done... :roll:

You've killed some nice deer over the years, I'd love to see your trophy room in person. 
\


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Tex you can come over when ever you like.

I located that buck in the summer the year you killed it. We named it sugar ray. I always thought if I got the chance I would have taken it. 

Unique for sure! Cant wait to see it all done up


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Look at this dead buck I found this year. Could be brothers.
http://www.muleymadness.com/forum/viewt ... f=8&t=6862


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow. :shock: Almost the exact same deformity! Just on the other side. After I caped this buck out it was pretty plain what had happened to his antler. The pedical had been broken right at the base and caused the weird growth.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

DARIN! PLEASE.....PLEASE......PLEASE don't turn in to a big game taxidermist! Go ahead and do your own all that you want.....but don't make birds your secondary income.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> DARIN! PLEASE.....PLEASE......PLEASE don't turn in to a big game taxidermist! Go ahead and do your own all that you want.....but don't make birds your secondary income.


that will never happen. he WILL ALL WAS HAVE BIRDS HIS FIRST.I hope anywas


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> DARIN! PLEASE.....PLEASE......PLEASE don't turn in to a big game taxidermist! Go ahead and do your own all that you want.....but don't make birds your secondary income.


 :lol: Keep your shirt on Yancey... The only thing that would cause me to change from feathers to fur would be if a huge case of the bird flu come through and wiped out all my inventory. :shock: :evil:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

PHEW!!!!!

I'm hoping to get a gnarly, full plumed COOT for ya to do up for me. Or a good looking duck would do too, I suppose.....


----------

